# How did the Little Kings sale go???



## h2t99 (Oct 18, 2008)

Just wondering how the sale went and what prices were like???


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 18, 2008)

The sale went good. The prices were pretty low for the quality. It was a good time though. I got to see Tami again which was lots of fun. I even bought a colt which I had no intention on doing through the silent auction. Didnt think I would get him. Now I have to go back tomorrow and pick him up....


----------



## mmmorgans (Oct 18, 2008)

I was there - there were some very nice horses that people got really good deals on.


----------



## blueprintminis (Oct 18, 2008)

I really had mixed feelings today. On the one hand, everyone at the sale had an opportunity to get top quality horses at "bargain basement" prices, so it was good for the "little guy" buyer like me. On the other hand, it is heart breaking to see these top quality horses going for so little and having horses at home that I'm hoping to sell and wondering if they ever will unless I give them away. There were several in the sale that I would have loved to have, had I had the room for them at home. I ended up with a 3 year old pinto mare confirmed in foal for 2009 to Little Kings Little Buckeroo (aka Junior), her first foal. She is a Buckeroo granddaughter top and bottom, as well as a Buckeroo great granddaughter X2 on her dam's side. She is really pretty and I paid what I consider a steal for her. Shhhhhh.......don't tell anyone.

Here are most of the prices, for the open auction horses. Horses listed as "in foal" have been ultra-sound confirmed

1. 1200 weanling silver bay filly

2. 200 palomino weanling colt

3. 1500 weanling bay filly

4. 350 weanling bay colt

5. 400 yearling sorrel pinto filly

6. 450 weanling buckskin colt

7. 400 No sale, 2 yr old pinto mare, in foal to LK psyched up buck, AMHR only

8. 100 weanling sorrel pinto colt

9. 700 weanling buckskin colt

10. 1000 weanling sorrel pinto filly

11. 600 2 yr sorrel mare in foal to LK Buck Echo

12. 750 weanling palomino colt

13. 250 1994 black pinto stallion - Brewers Major Contributer by Brewers Orion Major

14. 550 tiny weanling sorrel pinto colt

15. 100 weanling palomino pinto colt by Little Kings Little Buckeroo (Junior)

16. 250 weanling sorrel filly

17. 500 3 yr pinto mare in foal to Meltons Step Aside Robinhood

18. 500 2 yr perlino filly

19. 900 weanling silver pinto filly

20 scratched colt

21. 650 weanling red roan pinto filly

22. 650 3 yr black pinto mare in foal to LK Supreme Dream for 09

23. 800 1993 sorrel pinto mare in foal to LK Buckeroo Cash in hand for 09

24. 500 3 yr old sorrel pinto mare in foal to Junior for 09

25. 550 weanling buckskin colt

26. 1300 9 yr old bay pinto mare in foal to LK White Russian for 09

27. 150 weanling sorrel colt N/S

28. 4000 7 yr old Black stallion, SON of Buckeroo, proven, A/R registered

29. 600 weanling bay pinto filly

30. 800 5 yr old buckskin mare, Double Destiny daughter

31. 100 sorrel weanling colt

32. 500 yearling palomino colt BTU son

33. 500 yearling cremello colt (I should have bought this one. He was NICE! IMO)

34. 500 weanling buckskin colt

35. 600 2 yr old red roan pinto gelding, show qual, show shape, show history

36. no bid sorrel weanling colt

37. 1550 2 yr black filly went to TX

38. 450 weanling silver dapple filly

39. 850 yearling palomino filly

40. 100 weanling palomino pinto colt

41. 400 5 yr silver bay mare in foal to LK BT Buckin the Odds for 09

42. 1100 9 yr sorrel pinto mare in foal to Echo for 09

43. 100 weanling bay pinto colt, AMHR

44. 800 yearling black pinto filly

45. LM Blue Dahlea - not sure of high bid. Was somewhere around 1600. Robin said "no sale" but she might have been kidding.

Did not watch the shetlands sell

The silent auction horses went from between 100 and 700.

SA9. was Little Kings Blazin N Kissin, sorrel weanling filly. She was the TINIEST little thing! She went for 700 which was the highest silent auction price.

If any of the above is incorrect, feel free to post the correct info, but I think most of it should be correct.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes there were some very good buys



I bought a double reg. ASPC/AMHR Mare , her name is Kitty , I had shown her filly last year and my friend Erica owns her now.. !! So can't wait to get this mare home and into our breeding program..



THanks a million Robin & Marianne !!! Even if I could not be there , I still had fun.. <<<LOL>>


----------



## CyndiD (Oct 18, 2008)

> I even bought a colt which I had no intention on doing through the silent auction


I cannot wait to see your new colt!!!





I always _wish_ I could go to those things, but I seem to be more and more a "hermit"...I like just staying home.


----------



## blueprintminis (Oct 18, 2008)

CyndiD said:


> > I even bought a colt which I had no intention on doing through the silent auction
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to see your new colt!!!
> ...



Cyndi - I sure thought of you when that gorgeous black pinto Orion bred stallion went for only $250. I know how much you love the Orion horses.

Laura


----------



## Frankie (Oct 18, 2008)

I wanted to go but this thing called work got in the way.

Laura, thanks for the prices,,,,,,,,maybe good thing I wasn't there.


----------



## Mona (Oct 18, 2008)

Was the original *Lot 36* scratched? On their page was a black pinto weeanling filly.

*36. LITTLE KINGS EXCLUSIVELY YOURS SMHCS Exclusive X Little Kings Nite Lite Buckeroo Black Pinto Filly – Foaled 4/10/08 AMHR Application *

I don't see a price for her anywhere?


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes Cyndi,

I bought a buttermilk buckskin son of Lk Buckeroo Buccarra. Not really sure what I am gonna with him. Might geld and break to drive when older. He is a yearling . I got him for $150.00



I couldnt beleive it. The market is so bad right now. Even big farms are feeling the pinch I think. I do apprecaite the sale that was put on by Little King. I am sure they put alot of hard work into it and also letting thier horses go for little of nothing probably broke thier hearts. I had high bid on Lot 7. She was nice but i figured they would no sale her at that price., I woulda been really shocked if they hadnt. But of course a part of me wished they would let her go.



She woulda crossed nicely on Rockstar when he was older... Oh and I really loved that cremello colt too Laura... if only money grew on trees..Oh and there was to die for gorgeous palomino filly....



saw too many I wanted and no cash..


----------



## CyndiD (Oct 18, 2008)

> Cyndi - I sure thought of you when that gorgeous black pinto Orion bred stallion went for only $250. I know how much you love the Orion horses.Laura


OK..I am absolutely blown away!!!





Do you know who bought him??? Email me privately if anyone knows......


----------



## blueprintminis (Oct 18, 2008)

Mona said:


> Was the original *Lot 36* scratched? On their page was a black pinto weeanling filly.
> *36. LITTLE KINGS EXCLUSIVELY YOURS SMHCS Exclusive X Little Kings Nite Lite Buckeroo Black Pinto Filly – Foaled 4/10/08 AMHR Application *
> 
> I don't see a price for her anywhere?



Well, I don't know for sure. In the catalog handed out at the sale Lot #36 was as follows:

VERMILIYEA FARMS STRIKE THIS

Vermilyea Farm Analyze This X RSB Simply Striking

Sorrel Colt - Foaled 2/11/08

AMHA Registered

He was a nice colt. Not too tall. Nicely built. But, he was sorrel. And he was not Buckeroo bred. And nobody would even bid $100 on him. Hard to believe. Sire is by Bond Atoy4You C and out of a Rowdy bred mare.


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, my sister and I came home with two fillies from the Silent Auction.

SA3 Little Kings Cash... Sorrel Pinto Filly 04/07/08

and

SA8 Fergies Frosted Shadow Dancer Black mare/blaze/blue eyes 04/23/06

We didn't bring the trailer since we dropped my niece off at the airport on the way there so

we will be going back tomorrow to pick them up. It was definitely a buyer's market which is bittersweet.

Freida

Silver Ridge Minis


----------



## blueprintminis (Oct 18, 2008)

CyndiD said:


> > Cyndi - I sure thought of you when that gorgeous black pinto Orion bred stallion went for only $250. I know how much you love the Orion horses.Laura
> 
> 
> OK..I am absolutely blown away!!!
> ...



It was bidder #87 is all I know. There were many people there I'd never seen before. They sure got a good deal I can tell you that. That stallion was gorgeous and I can only imagine if he'd gone thru a sale 10 years ago he sure would have brought MUCH MUCH more than that. How things change.


----------



## blueprintminis (Oct 18, 2008)

SilverRidgeMinis said:


> Well, my sister and I came home with two fillies from the Silent Auction.
> SA3 Little Kings Cash... Sorrel Pinto Filly 04/07/08
> 
> and
> ...



Freida - I LOVE the sorrel pinto filly. She is GORGEOUS!!!! Such a tiny refined head and big expressive eyes! Had she been a tad bit tinier, I might have given you a run for your money on her. Her dam, Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow was being offered in the Private Treaty horses. She, too is gorgeous, but a little bit too big for my taste. Of course, they are daughter and granddaughter to Cross Country Call Me Sir, one of the most gorgous and best producing stallions in AMHA history (IMO). I hope you give your new little filly lots of love and she gives you years of enjoyment.


----------



## Laura (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, even in this economy, I would never have expected those prices...yikes



I wish I had been there to BUY!


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you BluePrintMinis! I didn't even realize her dam was in the private treaty horses. I have always loved Cross Country Call Me Sir. I am on cloud nine tonite!

I can't wait to get both the fillies home tomorrow. Both fillies will have a loving home. They will probably be a little spoilt.

Thank you MaryAnn and Robin, and all involved with the auction today!

Freida

Silver Ridge Minis


----------



## Tami (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought lot 6, a dark buckskin Buckeroo grandson and 44 a black pinto yearling Grosshill EK Undisputed Creation daughter


----------



## crponies (Oct 19, 2008)

Those prices are scary low! Congrats to those of you who were able to take advantage of them. Now of course you know we all expect pictures soon.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 19, 2008)

blueprintminis said:


> Freida - I LOVE the sorrel pinto filly. She is GORGEOUS!!!! Such a tiny refined head and big expressive eyes! Had she been a tad bit tinier, I might have given you a run for your money on her. Her dam, Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow was being offered in the Private Treaty horses. She, too is gorgeous, but a little bit too big for my taste. Of course, they are daughter and granddaughter to Cross Country Call Me Sir, one of the most gorgous and best producing stallions in AMHA history (IMO). I hope you give your new little filly lots of love and she gives you years of enjoyment.


Hi Everyone! Just got back. I was there with my friend, Barbara, and we bought five horses!



We intended to buy ZERO but with the prices we just couldn't sit on our hands! We bought the private treaty Call Me Sir daughter. Don't ask me why, she's gorgeous but WAY taller than I usually like, but she just called to me. She is in foal to the Buckeroo son, Junior. We also purchased the Buckerson son. Can't believe it, but we did. Got three other horses also. The people were gracious, the place was gorgeous and we had fun!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 19, 2008)

We didnt make it, dad had taken down the run in and part of fence friday and we had to get the round bales in and get the run in back up (made it about 3x larger, now) and had to get to much stuff done around here....one of these days things WILL have to go as planned, there is just something working agianst me from getting to LKF




. Glad we got that done though, raining next 4 days and today was the last semi dry day



.

Does anyone have the shetland prices? There was an amhr/aspc colt i somewhat had my eye...


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 19, 2008)

At those prices I suppose it's a good thing I wasn't there! Congratulations to everyone that got a good deal this weekend!


----------



## MinisOutWest (Oct 19, 2008)

at the sale, were you able to walk around and see some of the stallions? I just wondered if any one saw Little Kings Supreme Dream, or has he passed away?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 19, 2008)

TrailersOutWest/MinisOutWest said:


> at the sale, were you able to walk around and see some of the stallions? I just wondered if any one saw Little Kings Supreme Dream, or has he passed away?



We bought two Supreme Dream get this weekend so we specifically asked to see him. He wasn't in with Buckeroo and the Buckeroo sons but was up in the foaling barn. Tuffy Acton and Paige Melhope took us up there in a golf cart to see him. Thanks Tuffy and Paige! He's looking fabulous and very, very much alive!



We got to pet on him and make over him a bit and he loved the attention!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 19, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> TrailersOutWest/MinisOutWest said:
> 
> 
> > at the sale, were you able to walk around and see some of the stallions? I just wondered if any one saw Little Kings Supreme Dream, or has he passed away?
> ...


Parm, your going to love your supreme dream babies..i have a daughter of his and she is one of the nicest mares here!! Congratulations Parm



.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of our new Buccarra son. He has such nice tippy ears..And he moves like a dream....He will look great under harness...


----------



## ruffian (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anybody have the special pricing horses? LK LB Buckeroo Dream especially?


----------



## Joyce (Oct 19, 2008)

By the prices Blueprintminis posted, I'd say the sales prices were lower than I expected they would be. The market sure is not good for sellers right now and no one knows how long it will take to get prices somewhere near normal again. It does not pay to be breeding any more in this market.

Joyce


----------



## crponies (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice, Alicia! He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## tini-z (Oct 20, 2008)

I wasn't able to be there, but I ended up with 2 horses. 

LIBERTYS PRIVATE PAIGE a Alliance Tenders Private Stock filly and ARIONS DAYDREAM DESTINY by Alvadars Double Destiny.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 20, 2008)

Thankyou Jayne ! He looks great when he is moving. I cant wait for him to get old enough to train to drive. He is gonna be taller than I like but I dont mind. He is very laid back. He hasnt been handled much you can tell but he doesnt try to bite or kick. He doesnt like to be caught but he only walks away from us he doesnt run. I think when he warms up to us he is gonna make a tremendous driver and family member. Probably even a youth horse. I guess we will see. I really didnt need another horse but I guess it was fate.....


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 20, 2008)

tini-z those were two nice horses..There was alot of nice ones that went through that sale.. wish I had more money I probably woulda brought homw at least 3 others..LOL


----------



## Enchantress (Oct 20, 2008)

Not sure if people changed minds or they were no sales, but several of the horses were available after the auction. I had Robin mark them on the list down for me so I could call a couple people. And I believe it was her mother that bid on the teensy weensy filly because she wouldn't let her sell so cheap. If I would have known prices would be so low for such nice horses I would have gotten up even earlier to make it there when it started! I figured I couldn't afford anything and went there just to pick up a couple stallions I'd purchased previously. Ended up bringing home two more that I really didn't need, but oh well..what's two more!


----------



## Bozley (Oct 20, 2008)

Jen,

I told my husband that you went and how low the prices were. He said "You should have had Jen pick up a couple for you". AAHHHH! My husband has NEVER told me to go buy a horse before. Now I am kicking myself! And I wouldn't even had to use my "Honey, how much do you love me?" line. Darn!

Sue


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 20, 2008)

> LK Buckeroo Buccarra.




OOOOO ON the rise farm thats one of my fav stallions!! Love your new kid!! Im already a fan!





Congrats to every one else. Great prices, should plan a trip down there myself one year.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 20, 2008)

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> > LK Buckeroo Buccarra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou..We are kinda fans of him too..LOL Now if he was only old enough to drive..It takes too long for them to grow up..LOL


----------



## sfmini (Oct 21, 2008)

Would either of the Little Kings Super Supreme babies be on that list?

Probably a really good thing I didn't go there, I am downsizing, not upsizing, but I would have just HAD to buy those two.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes there was a sorrel pinto colt who sold for 550 and a bay pinto filly who sold for 600. Both sired by Super supreme


----------



## sfmini (Oct 21, 2008)

No, I was asking if they were on the list of horses that didn't sell.

Based on your comment, I assume that they did.

SF Mahogany Bay is a 1/2 brother to them and he just won AOTE World Champion Country Pleasure. Makes us want to expand that line a bit. We have maternal 1/2 siblings but no paternal 1/2 or full siblings and his dam appears to have retired from breeding......


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm sorry I misunderstood your question.


----------



## mmmorgans (Oct 22, 2008)

ontherisefarm said:


> Yes there was a sorrel pinto colt who sold for 550 and a bay pinto filly who sold for 600. Both sired by Super supreme


I know that the bay pinto filly was a no sale - she was gorgeous - I wish she was in my barn!!!!! She is worth a whole lot more than the $600 bid on her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmorgans (Oct 22, 2008)

tini-z said:


> I wasn't able to be there, but I ended up with 2 horses. LIBERTYS PRIVATE PAIGE a Alliance Tenders Private Stock filly and ARIONS DAYDREAM DESTINY by Alvadars Double Destiny.


That is fantastic Christina - I just got home tonight (very long drive) and I will check the sales book to see if I remember what those two looked like!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldStageMinis (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi, yes a great time at the sale.

I bought a palomino pinto colt by White Russian--feeling guilty on the price.

But will love him! And he will go so well with my little cremello Echo Man filly.

I had never been to Little King's before--beautiful!

And nice to see the stallions in person.


----------

